# mystery fish



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

what is this fish?
Aquarium Fish, Plants and Invertebrates | thatpetplace.com
go to this site, it's the red fish above the words Freshwater Fish


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

looks like a red phantom tetra, young ones


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks like an ember tetra without the spot.I don't think it is a red phantom by body shape,but the spot fits.
Actually leaning to a rasbora;AOL Search Going with this guy!


----------



## chrisb01 (Apr 4, 2010)

Some kind of Tetra for sure.


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

Hyphessobrycon haraldschultzi


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

^^^^well done!^^^^


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

These could be H.haraldschultzei but its hard to say for sure because these particular fish are in such poor condition. These half dead from starvation examples could be any one of two dozen or so closely related species. Often sold as Serpae tetras or red Serpaes thay can be found literally everywhere from Walmart to Petsmart, et al. I bought very similar fish in excellent condition for a dollar each at Petsmart.


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

ArtyG said:


> These could be H.haraldschultzei but its hard to say for sure because these particular fish are in such poor condition. These half dead from starvation examples could be any one of two dozen or so closely related species. Often sold as Serpae tetras or red Serpaes thay can be found literally everywhere from Walmart to Petsmart, et al. I bought very similar fish in excellent condition for a dollar each at Petsmart.


the most telling feature to me is the dorsal fin shape. it doesnt flare, it tapers to a point. every serpae or phantom tetra i have ever seen have a dorsal fin that flares a bit, and these fish have a dorsal that obviously tapers.


but your right, the fish in the photo are in pretty poor condition.
they also look to be immature. 
at least to me.


----------



## Brigid2469 (Oct 18, 2013)

It looks like a juvenile harlequin rasbora to me.


----------

